# ABGA Registration Question



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We are new to goats and so far have four, soon to be five, boer goats. My daughter shows 4-H. My husband told me to stop collecting them, but its so addicting!

Anyway, we just purchased our second doe, which is a 100% boer and registerable through ABGA. Our first doe is a 97% registered through IBGA in my daughter's name only. 

My question is - I understand with ABGA we have to do a herd prefix, which is fine since we are going to breed her and then we would tattoo our own letters into her ear (funny that IBGA didn't require that). Anyway.... we want to come up with a neat "ranch" name for the registration but I am not sure if we just make one up and put it on the paperwork, or if that ranch name has to be reserved/registered somewhere else too! Does that make sense? 

So confusing!

Thanks for being so patient with us Newbies - this website is invaluable!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your herd prefix will most likely be your initials and a 1. For instance if your name was Abby Lou Smith your prefix for the right ear would be ALS1.
I dont know about ranch name. It might not be a concern cause there are lots of animals with the same name but you could call & ask to be sure.
But pick something short so you have more spaces for the goat's name. :wink: 
Once you have your ranch name it cannot be changed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You got that right.. they are addicting....

Herd Prefix consists of three Letters.... Of your choice....it doesn't have to be your herd name... if you don't want to....

Mine is PST meaning "Pam, Steve ,Toth....it is my first name.. my husbands first name and our last Name..... :wink: 

"Herd name" mine is "Toth Boer Goats" paying for your herd name...is a different aspect and additional ...you are not required to have it but.. it is there if you do want it.....It is a $20 one time fee ...to reserve your herd name...it works like this....any goat that is registered ...will have your herd name on it...for example...if I sold a doe...It would be the name they choose say"shelly" and the registration will read "Toth boer goats Shelly.....this is a sample.... 

IBGA does ask for herd prefix....that is how you register your goat.... :wink:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info - when we registered our first doe with IBGA, she's registered with the Breeder's "herd prefix" and then her name (Tina). So am I correct that if we pay for a herd name such as "Never Boer'd Goats"  - We could do a herd prefix of NBG for example and then Tina's offspring would be registered as "Never Boer'd Goats _____________. Right? 

Pam - I have looked on your website. You have some beautiful animals! And I love all the pictures and commentary :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem... :thumb:

Yes... that is correct ...you need the herd prefix NBG(example) for the tattoo number in the right ear.... it will show on the paperwork....and if you purchase your herd name... it will read.... Never Boer'd Goats (then her name you choose...



> Pam - I have looked on your website. You have some beautiful animals! And I love all the pictures and commentary :ROFL:


 :laugh: why thank you so much...I am appreciative of that.... :hug: :thumb:


----------

